# Silver Egg Crate



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Anyone ever used silver colored egg crates as a frag rack before?

I wonder how it would turn out in the long run...


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

i believe the silver version is just coated...thus, it could peel and leave chips floating in your tank....not good

stick with white or black....seems all the kids are going with black these days...i blame Dan at CC....it sure looks slick in black 

z


----------

